# hurst or mgw shifter?



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

Which one should i get?

trying to decide tonight so i can order it. thought the hurst was supposed to be good but im hearing some negatives.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't do the Hurst. It is just ugly. I'd get one that uses the stock shift knob and boot, like the GMM or sometihng else.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have heard negatives on both the hurst and the b&m as for the mgw i think if you want one for the gto you have to modify it to fit.....now there is a guy that does it and very well from my understanding proxestuning I think....But the down side is that they were made to order to there maybe some waiting involved.....If you want the best and quickly a GMM is the way to go....pricey but it is the best on the market


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

well mgw i can get from proxes.. but i just wanted an added insight on the hurst. ill go mgw. its got a good price and itll be in around the time im ready to finish breaking my clutch in.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Hurst has worked OK for some but they're pretty much a tie with B&M for problems with quite a few others. I'd say the MGW, GMM or Hurst for trouble free shifting


----------



## YouTookMyWaffle (Jul 27, 2010)

personally ive decided to go with a billet little pricy but it comes with a lifetime warrenty and comes from the gto home land of austraila


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

i ordered the mgw thru proxes on ls1 gto. cant wait for it to come in. everyone that has one has nothing but positives, and the price is great.


----------

